# Balance??



## RRLOVER (May 27, 2012)

This is my first attempt at making a Workhorse blade that is 290mm from the ferrule/275mm @ the edge/53mm tall/ 2.6mm over the heel/245 grams in weight.To make it balance at the heel I had to stack 50 grams of weight on the end of the handle.If I take 50 grams off the blade she won't be a workhorse but closer to a laser. I know I don't want to add 50 grams to the handle the would bring the overall weight to 295 grams.Some input would be great. Thanx


----------



## Deckhand (May 27, 2012)

You are in a league completely above and beyond me. That being said I like my balance about an inch ahead of the heel towards the blade. Also, some handle woods are heavier than others and can offset this to a certain extent. Probably all things you already considered but thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 27, 2012)

Others may disagree, but 295 grams for a workhorse gyuto isn't overly heavy. This 270 of Devin's is 302 grams:







And this 9.2 sun (279 mm) Carter is 282 grams:


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 27, 2012)

RRLOVER said:


> This is my first attempt at making a Workhorse blade that is 290mm from the ferrule/275mm @ the edge/53mm tall/ 2.6mm over the heel/245 grams in weight.To make it balance at the heel I had to stack 50 grams of weight on the end of the handle.If I take 50 grams off the blade she won't be a workhorse but closer to a laser. I know I don't want to add 50 grams to the handle the would bring the overall weight to 295 grams.Some input would be great. Thanx



Most likely this knife will be pinch-gripped, so you can safely leave the balance forward. 

I made 275mm on the edge (290mm tip to handle) a while back. 2.9mm over the heel, 2.15mm over the middle , and 1.65mm 2" from the tip. Height about same as yours. 

A used a double spacer handle, that is about 15g heavier than my single spacer handle. Balance is 1.5" forward and the weight would be in the area of 275-300g. Still have it, will check today.

I would not make the blade lighter - you will get much flex, unless you hollow-grind it, while leaving spine thickness intact. 

M


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 27, 2012)

The bigger and heavier the blade, the further from the heel the balance point can be. At least for me. Where does it balance right now without the 50g? Like Marko suggested, an extra spacer or buttcap can help as well


----------



## tk59 (May 27, 2012)

If it cuts great, I'd just keep it as is. I just got a knife with the balance two inches forward of the heel. It's fine. I also have a 300 mm honyaki here 298 g and balances about an inch in front of the heel. It has a heavy ebony handle.


----------



## bieniek (May 27, 2012)

Yeah, I wouldnt touch it. That length goes well with blade heaviness.


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 27, 2012)

Did you end up with that DT Rick?


----------



## kalaeb (May 27, 2012)

I think the extra weight from the DT above may come from the mokume ferrule.

My go to 270 comes in at 244 grams and I don't consider a lazer. Approx 2.9 mm at above the heel, 2 mm midway and less than 1 at the tip. That is with a iron wood handle. Balance is about 1.25 inches forward of the ferrule. 

300 grams is a bit much for my personal taste, but I am not sure how you would remedy it, short of knocking 5mm off the tip and maybe a finger notch in the heel.


----------



## tk59 (May 27, 2012)

For what it's worth, I know exactly what you're dealing with. I have the same "problem" with the 320+ tall suji I ground. The way I've ground it, I don't really see a whole lot of metal I'm willing to remove and it will prob be close to 300 g with the handle and the balance way forward...


----------



## RRLOVER (May 27, 2012)

Here is the balance point.The handle is redwood:slaphead::slaphead:......It has tru oil drying on it so it's not polished yet.


----------



## Andrew H (May 27, 2012)

That balance point looks nice.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 27, 2012)

yep, nothing wrong with the balance point.

M


----------



## Iceman91 (May 27, 2012)

I want that!!


----------



## Deckhand (May 27, 2012)

I like that balance point. Stop worrying and leave it alone. Very nice!!


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 27, 2012)

Yep, no issues there.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 27, 2012)

Just were I like my balance pt.


----------



## BraisedorStewed (May 28, 2012)

That looks good for a large wa-handled knife.


----------



## JohnyChai (May 28, 2012)

Mario, you're doing lovely things here. Hopefully you didn't sweat too much over this!



That handle really "shines in the light," college professors always loved the colloquialisms...


----------



## tk59 (May 28, 2012)

Maybe it's the size of the blade but the handle looks a little small. The balance point is perfect though.


----------



## Deckhand (May 28, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Maybe it's the size of the blade but the handle looks a little small. The balance point is perfect though.



Lol the picture cuts it off the way it's cropped. You can however scroll the photo over to see the rest of the handle.


----------



## tk59 (May 28, 2012)

Nah. I'm talking about girth.


----------



## Deckhand (May 28, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Nah. I'm talking about girth.


 Ah ok:biggrin:


----------



## tk59 (May 28, 2012)

I like fatties.


----------



## apicius9 (May 28, 2012)

Balance schmalance - looks great to me as it is. 

Stefan


----------



## Salty dog (May 28, 2012)

Handle looked smallish to me to.


----------



## RRLOVER (May 28, 2012)

The handle is 21mm x 18.5mm @ the ferrule / 24.5mm x 22.5mm @ the butt / 140mm long.

I thought this is normal/medium size.


----------



## apicius9 (May 28, 2012)

RRLOVER said:


> The handle is 21mm x 18.5mm @ the ferrule / 24.5mm x 22.5mm @ the butt / 140mm long.
> 
> I thought this is normal/medium size.



Definitely smaller than mine, but that is all personal taste, I guess. For a Knife like that, I would go closer to 150mm in length, and almost 25mm at the ferrule. 

Stefan


----------



## bieniek (May 28, 2012)

very nice looking knife. 

What steel is it?


----------



## JohnyChai (May 28, 2012)

bieniek said:


> very nice looking knife.
> 
> What steel is it?



CPM154...


----------

